# 1989 Pace Arrow 32, plugging in electricl lead



## Broadway (Dec 3, 2008)

First time rv owner, and looking forward to the springtime. My question is, when I run the generator, all the 110 electrical works.  But when I plug in the electrical lead for external power, nothing works. Is there a switch?? Thanks for any advice!!  Gary


----------



## C Nash (Dec 3, 2008)

Re: 1989 Pace Arrow 32, plugging in electricl lead

Welcome to the forum Gary. You probably have to plug in a power cord coming from the gen on yours. You will probably have to unplug it when going to shore power.  If you don't have this type system you will have a switch over system that should be automatic. If so it might be bad. Some of the others more familiar with this type systems will give more details.  I think Archer had one of the systems without the automatic switching so he may can better lead you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

Re: 1989 Pace Arrow 32, plugging in electricl lead

Nash is right on this ,, i also have to unplug ,, and replug ,, what i mean is ,, if i want genset power ,, i have to plug in the shore line cord to the reciptical in the power compartment to get power from the genset ,, now if at a CG or at home i unplug the shore cord from the rec for genset ,, and plug into the CG post or my post here at the house ,, hope this helps u out ,, and welcome to the forums  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:
oops reread u'r post ,, u say u have nothing when plugged into u'r house??? if so what size of cord are u useing ,, or are u pluging into a CG style plug at u;r house ??? let us know back on that ,, it maybe a simple issue with the breaker in u'r house ,, but let us know back ,, please    :approve:  :approve:


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 4, 2008)

Re: 1989 Pace Arrow 32, plugging in electricl lead

730 is right about plug/unplug/plug.  If your 110 stuff works on genset, it should work on shorepower IF you plugged your line back in like that which was stated, and your getting power from the house receptical.  The only switch I had was for the house batteries on the dash and they were only used for circuit boards or 12 volt stuff.  If I were you, I'd check to make sure your getting power from house FIRST, then go from there.  Welcome


----------

